

Would Charlie’s app on Girls have received funding at Y Combinator Demo Day? - mohamedzahid
http://economichacks.tumblr.com/post/46577489058/would-charlies-app-on-girls-have-received-funding-at

======
jeffehobbs
Yeah, except that it's not technically possible on iOS (pushes glasses up on
nose).

~~~
mohamedzahid
:)

